

How the Sun Sees You - l_perrin
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/08/how-the-sun-sees-you

======
lutusp
This exploits a well-known fact about lighting -- someone illuminated by blue
or violet light looks terrible, while someone illuminated by red light tend to
look better than they do under white light. This is why experienced
photographers, shooting monochrome film and intending to flatter their
subject, will use a red filter.

